# I dunno if This is True



## Cryozombie (Aug 28, 2008)

But if it is, great heres a warning, if not ignore it.



> I don't know if anyone has a heavy bag, but I got an email at work about  this one.  The chain broke and the top of the bag ripped.  When they went to  repair it, they found out it was filled with sharp scrap metal and some nasty  stuff that you wouldn't want to punch.  The bag was marketed under the name  Immortal Martial Arts.
> Apparently, it was not just that one bag, so the email stated to check  yours if you have one.
> *IMMORTAL  MARTIAL ARTS WEB ADDRESS IS:  HTTP://WWW.IMMORTALUSA.COM*


----------



## jarrod (Aug 28, 2008)

it's entirely possible that this is a guerilla marketing tactic by a rival company.  i'm just saying.

it doesn't make much sense to fill a heavy bag with scrap metal: it would cost more to ship & leave you open to tons of lawsuits.  

jf


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2008)

jarrod said:


> it's entirely possible that this is a guerilla marketing tactic by a rival company. i'm just saying.
> 
> it doesn't make much sense to fill a heavy bag with scrap metal: it would cost more to ship & leave you open to tons of lawsuits.
> 
> jf


 
Of course there's a certain type of person who will order it so they can punch a bag full of metal lol! Chances are that it's even given some people ideas.............:uhohh:


----------



## elder999 (Aug 28, 2008)

I dunno about the bag, but they sell some ridiculously expensive goddam rope-at prices to rival Francis Bannerman!

I mean, call me crazy, but $165 for 50 ft. of 2" manila rope seems outlandish-never mind nearly $500 for 100 ft of 2" nylon....I wish I'd thought of it!


----------



## jarrod (Aug 29, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Of course there's a certain type of person who will order it so they can punch a bag full of metal lol! Chances are that it's even given some people ideas.............:uhohh:


 
this product must be marketed.  i vote we call it "bag o' metal" & approach dave mustaine for an endorsement deal.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 29, 2008)

elder999 said:


> I dunno about the bag, but they sell some ridiculously expensive goddam rope-at prices to rival Francis Bannerman!
> 
> I mean, call me crazy, but $165 for 50 ft. of 2" manila rope seems outlandish-never mind nearly $500 for 100 ft of 2" nylon....I wish I'd thought of it!




I'm thinkin this one. I mean heck, I can save $14.00!!! What a steal! 


> Battling Rope, Synthetic Poly 2" - 100 ft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

